# Thanks ladies



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

chickies 

Well I'm back from ET so thought I'd update you quickly before I chill out !!

One of our snowbabies didn't make it  but we still got one little fighter...it thawed and stayed Grade 1 (perfect) with all 4 cells intact so we're hoping and praying this is the one  

I've got to keep up all the extra meds, including a couple of extra shots of Ovitrelle (hcg hormone jab, like Pregnyl) at 3dpt and 8dpt...because hcg can cause a false positive on an hpt, I have to test as usual 14dpt but if there is even a faint positive our consultant wants me to go in for an appt 1 week later for a scan to confirm that its a "real" positive (also cos I have risk of ectopic)...

....so thats it now...got another acupuncture session later on today and I'm signed off for the rest of week.

Was feeling a little  when found out one of our frosties didn't make it but am now trying to put all my positivity into keeping this little snowbaby that is safe & warm in my tummy 

Thanks once again for all the support...
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwww come on little snowbaby hang on in there for your lovely mummy.

  

 and take it easy missy thats an order!   Relax, relax, relax 

              

                  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Natasha,

Just wanted to come on and send you loads of   and   

     

Take Care,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww Natasha this one is meant to be it is a fighter already just like its mummy          

now put your feet up missy and take care 

sal xxx


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

natasha - 

rest up and i am having my fingers, toes, legs, everything crossed for a bfp for you  xxx.

nov 7th is a lucky day bc it's our wedding anniv!  will def be thinking of you.

love,
carrie
xxoxoxo


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Natasha

You rest loads and don't do a thing!!!  Come on snow baby... snuggle in!!!     

Karin

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sending you loads of  Minxy........keep well rested this week so 'snowie' can settle in.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha...glad it went well. Lots of rest for you missy!!

Sending  for this one to stick!

K
xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Massive good luck wishes Natasha,

          
Take it easy,  Jo xxxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Natascha, thinking of you loads hon, have everything crossed for you, lots of rest and tlc from DH, you are in my prayers

Emma xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sending you LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS of      that everything turns out ok for you with this FET Natasha.

It's definitely YOUR turn for some good news !!

               

S
xxx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi

I dont really post here anymore but i do lurk to see how everyone is getting on especially the names i remember from when i did post.
You were always very supportive to me so i wish you every success that this FET works, it only takes one after all, so snuggle in little one, you have a very special mummy waiting for you.

best of luck i'll keep an eye out for your BFP

Take care

sam & caitlin 6 months old already!!


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you Natasha, take it easy and good luck for the next few weeks

Sam xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Natasha,

As the others have said rest up hun and let your snowbaby settle in.

Sending you loads of       that this fighter keeps fighting.

Binty


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Good luck darling

You really deserve this.

I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

  

Toni 
x x x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Thinking of you Hun!!!

           

As all the other girlies have said, feet up and rest and keep that snowbabie nice and snug.

Fingers and toes crossed for you.

        

Love

Jennie
  x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Minxy
Hope your snowbaby stays snuggly and safe.  Good luck, I really hope it works for you
strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have everything crossed for you too honey


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Minxy,

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world this month. Stay positive for your little fighter inside.

Love Claire xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Wishing you lots of luck and    , I really hope this is your month.  I have everything crossed for you.

      

Jane xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thinking of you Minxy.....

Snuggle in Snowbaby............      

Bev xx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Minxy, got everything crossed for you sweetie. I really hope its your turn now, you so deserve it.  


all the best minxy    

shara XX


----------

